# Centralina de Fusiblera de Citroen o Peugeot



## Guillermo Gregato (Sep 29, 2012)

Hola Amigos ! Estoy necesitando Datos sobre la Centralina de Control del Circuito electrico de Citroen :C3, C4 ,Berlingo o Peugeot .


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 29, 2012)

esos autos llevan BSI, es algo medio raro el sistema que utilizan, la fusiblera en si es la bsi, cada una es especifica del numero de Vin de cada auto en particular, que es lo que necesitas? 
te aviso, se comunican via obdII y necesitan programacion cuando pones una nueva


que problema anda teniendo esa bsi


----------



## Guillermo Gregato (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola Mariano ! Gracias por la Info . Yo Ya tube un prar de Reparaciones de veiculos co este Sistema .por eso Nombre a Peugeot y Citroen. el ultimo fue un C4 con problema en el Sapito del Limp Parabrisas. y pense en Averiguar! si habra alguna forma para determinar si el Problema esta en la centralina o en otro lugar , tambien estaria bueno conseguir Diagramas y datos para poder Repararlas .


----------



## carlosar81 (Nov 24, 2012)

Guillermo Gregato dijo:


> Hola Mariano ! Gracias por la Info . Yo Ya tube un prar de Reparaciones de veiculos co este Sistema .por eso Nombre a Peugeot y Citroen. el ultimo fue un C4 con problema en el Sapito del Limp Parabrisas. y pense en Averiguar! si habra alguna forma para determinar si el Problema esta en la centralina o en otro lugar , tambien estaria bueno conseguir Diagramas y datos para poder Repararlas .


desde aqui http://service.citroen.com podes suscribirte como mecánico y tenes acceso a todos los despieces de los autos con sus graficos y sus numeros de pieza inclusive podes cargar los repuestos en la cesta y ver el precio, si pagas suscripción podes acceder a los manuales de taller y demas.
 Tambien hay muchas paginas donde obtener los manuales de taller, despiece y esquemas electricos de las distintas marcas, si esta buscando para c4 te dejo algunos links:
http://www.manualesdemecanica.com/m...ller/citroen/Manual-de-taller-del-Citroen-C4/

http://es.scribd.com/doc/36890625/Manual-Taller-Citroen-C4

http://www.manualesdemecanica.com/m...oen/Esquema-eléctrico-del-Citroen-C4-Picasso/

Un foro de propietarios de c4 muy interesante:
http://www.c4atreros.com/forum.php

http://www.clubpeugeot.es/bricos/tecnologia/933-la-bsi-o-qcaja-de-servicio-inteligenteq.html


----------



## marianoarcas (Nov 25, 2012)

la mejor forma de averiguar, es tener un scanner tipo spc o algo asi, que te permita entrar al chasis del auto, y ahi tener la pauta de que eslo que no anda, si el rele de comando, el actuador, o no le llega la señal a la bsi


----------



## guerrero19822015 (Jul 30, 2016)

hola soy nuevo en el foro gracias a todos, en cuanto a tu pregunta solo el lexia o pp2000 entra a esas tipo de informacion de la bsi


----------



## gaston37 (Ago 1, 2016)

hola a todos , guillermo el problema del sapito es ta en la bcm que es la fusiblera que esta en el compartimiento del motor


----------

